# All of the Beautiful People



## BDBoop

And since beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I should get a pretty good insight on people's perceptions.


----------



## Mr. H.

It's a guy?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## syrenn

Mr. H. said:


> It's a guy?



I beleive its charlize theron


----------



## BDBoop

Mr. H. said:


> It's a guy?



You don't recognize Charlize Theron when you see her?


----------



## BDBoop

Ian Somerhalder sure does look like Rob Lowe!


----------



## Tank




----------



## Unkotare

So, what exactly is this thread about?


----------



## BDBoop

Beauty in people.


----------



## rdean

He was the best thing in the James Bond Movie "For Your Eyes Only".


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> All the beautiful people.



You called?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> He was the best thing in the James Bond Movie "For Your Eyes Only".


Thing


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## gallantwarrior

Amelia said:


>



Leonard Nimoy?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

gallantwarrior said:


> Leonard Nimoy?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## syrenn




----------



## Amelia




----------



## gallantwarrior

My fav:


----------



## Gracie




----------



## April

Mmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mr. H.

BDBoop said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't recognize Charlize Theron when you see her?
Click to expand...


Well next time I see her, I'll tell her you said hi.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


>



Denzle Washington...he's OK.


----------



## Esmeralda

I know it's a cliche, but holy shit, it is what is inside that really counts.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Dear Jon;

I'm pretty sure in your shoes, I'd be comfortable in my own skin, too.

xoxo

Boop


----------



## BDBoop

Jensen Ackles (Dean, Supernatural)


----------



## BDBoop

Katie Cassidy - David's daughter.


----------



## BDBoop

He's on a horse.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Can't see the first one - and who is the last one?


----------



## April

Clara Bow


----------



## BDBoop

Jonathan and Drew Scott; the Property Brothers


----------



## BDBoop

One of my mom's earliest crushes - can anybody guess who?


----------



## BDBoop

And this guy only improved with age.


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Can't see the first one - and who is the last one?



Oh, dear!  They've run out on me already??  

1.  Idris Elba
2.  Hugh Jackman
3.  John Lone


----------



## Unkotare

http://asiaotaku.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Yukie-Nakama.jpg


----------



## BDBoop

She is beautiful.


----------



## BDBoop

Kristin Kreuk of Smallville, she is Dutch and Chinese.


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> She is beautiful.



Quite a good actress as well.


----------



## Gracie

BDBoop said:


> One of my mom's earliest crushes - can anybody guess who?




Looks kinda like a very young john wayne.


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mom's earliest crushes - can anybody guess who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kinda like a very young john wayne.
Click to expand...


You won!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

This gal is just stunning.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> This gal is just stunning.



Yes, she most assuredly is.


----------



## Tank




----------



## Gracie

I love this gal.


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


>



Tank!!! You're racist mask is slipping again, mister man.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

Elvis should have married her. Bet he would still be alive today if he had.


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank!!! You're racist mask is slipping again, mister man.
Click to expand...

She was a good friend of mine in high school


----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> I love this gal.



She really is a classic beauty. I loved her in Chicago.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy6j2LUyh24]Chicago (3/12) Movie CLIP - When You're Good to Mama (2002) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

She doesn't look like her mama at all.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Gracie said:


> She doesn't look like her mama at all.



Still plenty beautiful, though.


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank!!! You're racist mask is slipping again, mister man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was a good friend of mine in high school
Click to expand...



Well, now your mask you have so carefully crafted here at USMB is all smooshed on the floor.


----------



## Gracie

She has her mama's titties, though. Fer sure.


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank!!! You're racist mask is slipping again, mister man.
> 
> 
> 
> She was a good friend of mine in high school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now your mask you have so carefully crafted here at USMB is all smooshed on the floor.
Click to expand...

The nicest girl and family I have ever met


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Tank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a good friend of mine in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now your mask you have so carefully crafted here at USMB is all smooshed on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nicest girl and family I have ever met
Click to expand...


That's something we (sort of, almost) have in common.

My husband went to high school with Prince.


----------



## Gracie

Lets not forget he/shes






Just...dayum!!!


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a good friend of mine in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now your mask you have so carefully crafted here at USMB is all smooshed on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nicest girl and family I have ever met
Click to expand...


You are doomed forever now, lol.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Tank




----------



## Gracie

I wish I could find Eloise Chavez. Went to school with her and I stood next to her watching her daddy start his 340-mile march from Delano to Sacramento in 1966 from the window of our school room. Eloise was such a sweetheart and I considered her a good friend. She always said my mother was so pretty...to which she was always ignored because she was a "greaser". Eloise took it in stride though and still thought Ma pretty. I knew otherwise, though.


----------



## Gracie

Personally...mixed race kids are always beautiful, I think. Some are celebs...some just flip burgers. Met my roomies daughter last week. DAYUM she is a knockout!!


----------



## Tank




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Samson is major eye candy. I don't know if that is really him, but DAYUM and double DAYUM!!


----------



## Gracie

Alice kicks ass.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

Sherilynn Fenn, back in the 'Twin Peaks' days.


----------



## BDBoop

Adele.


----------



## BDBoop

This girl doesn't translate so well to still shots.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

P.S.: She was 20 when she recorded that. Incredibly talented young lady. And if she looks somewhat familiar, she sang on Kotye's "Somebody That I Used to Know."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY]Gotye - Somebody That I Used To Know (feat. Kimbra) - official video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Gracie said:


> She doesn't look like her mama at all.




I had NO idea she had a famous mother until you said that.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Anybody know who this is?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Anybody know who this is?



Well unfortunately, her name is right there in the link. Not sure I would have guessed correctly otherwise.  

She sure was a beauty.


----------



## Mertex

Mr. H. said:


> It's a guy?



Bite your tongue....that's Queen Mertex before she became queen......the nerve!


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> Ian Somerhalder sure does look like Rob Lowe!



Ummmmm, eye candy for sure.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately, her name is right there in the link. Not sure I would have guessed correctly otherwise.
> 
> She sure was a beauty.
Click to expand...


Where is the name?  I don't see it.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know who this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately, her name is right there in the link. Not sure I would have guessed correctly otherwise.
> 
> She sure was a beauty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the name?  I don't see it.
Click to expand...


At the end. /Betty-White-red-gown.jpg.


----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately, her name is right there in the link. Not sure I would have guessed correctly otherwise.
> 
> She sure was a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the name?  I don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the end. /Betty-White-red-gown.jpg.
Click to expand...


The link doesn't show on my computer. Links for pictures I post never show on my computer.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mertex said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue....that's Queen Mertex before she became queen......the nerve!
Click to expand...


LOL. Well, y'now... Theron has had so many "looks" over the years. She's actually one of my faves. Plus, folks often post baiting images. Yeah ok I feel stoopid LOL.


----------



## NLT




----------



## Gracie

Esmeralda said:


> Anybody know who this is?



I know immediately as soon as I saw the eyes. I think. Betty White?


----------



## Gracie

Ha!! I didn't even cheat and I was right! Gimmee my dewey button!!! (How many here know what a dewey button is?) 

ok...off to the back yard to varnish! Be back later!


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> Ha!! I didn't even cheat and I was right! Gimmee my dewey button!!! (How many here know what a dewey button is?)
> 
> ok...off to the back yard to varnish! Be back later!



Is it like a tax penny?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Esmeralda said:


>



Lena Horne?


----------



## Esmeralda

gallantwarrior said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lena Horne?
Click to expand...


Yep!


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Ha!! I didn't even cheat and I was right! Gimmee my dewey button!!! (How many here know what a dewey button is?)
> 
> ok...off to the back yard to varnish! Be back later!








There ya go. And thank you for not cheating. Some people just can't be trusted!


----------

